
OpenBGPD: The OpenBSD BGP internet routing daemon - beefhash
http://www.openbgpd.org/
======
antod
I ran OpenBGPD about 15 yrs back for peering access to a Metropolitan Area
Network. My first/last/only experience with BGP (thankfully hehe).

OpenBGPD itself was solid and looked at lot easier to configure than the
alternatives. Can't remember whether I looked at Zebra or Quagga or both
though.

Haven't used OpenBSD itself since those days either, but OpenBSD originated
software tends to have that straightforwardness I miss sometimes.

~~~
derpherpsson
It is a delight to have an OpenBSD machine as my central router in my home.
OpenBSD is so easy to work with and also comes with that cozy feeling of
security. I can rest assured that the devs preferred to drop functionality
rather than build insecure half-crappy stuff. That is a positive thing!

------
nyc_pizzadev
Anyone run their own Linux/BSD/Unix BGP? I heard bird is pretty good:

[https://bird.network.cz/](https://bird.network.cz/)

What about non-free?

~~~
svennek
I have been running 2 bird boxes (1.6 series, a version 2 upgrade is scheduled
later this year) each with two peers of full feed for both ipv4 (~750k and
~755k routes respectively) and ipv6 (~67k and ~69k routes) and one of them is
connected to a local ixp (~94k ipv4 and ~15k ipv6 routes).

No problems what soever in the almost two years, they have been running...

~~~
windexh8er
Do you run them personally and get full tables? If so do you pay for the
peering and where?

~~~
svennek
forgot to write, that would be massive overkill for a private person...

~~~
tiernano
maybe overkill, but i do that... got 7 servers in total around the world (2x
London, 1x Frankfurt, 2 in Amsterdam, 1 in Ashburn and 1 in Dublin (Home)) and
all (except home) have full routes with their upstream providers and a few
IXes too. costs around 100 per month, including the ASN and V4/V6 space, and
if you include the home internet connection, double that. all routes are
brought back to the house for internal testing, so some servers have space
using my own IPs. Yes, overkill, but defiantly fun to play with! [update]
forgot to mention, all run Linux and Bird. Did look at OpenBGPD, but settled
on bird. Also, if interested, [https://dn42.net](https://dn42.net) got me
started, and i am [https://as204994.net](https://as204994.net).

~~~
ggg3
you peer what to who with that?

~~~
amerine
Everything is on is asn site above. The peers are here
[https://www.peeringdb.com/net/15369](https://www.peeringdb.com/net/15369)

------
corndoge
If you're into free routing software, also for *BSD, Linux and Solaris:

[https://github.com/frrouting/frr](https://github.com/frrouting/frr)

~~~
xmichael999
Never heard of this one, thanks. I used quagga years ago, and migrated to bird
and never really looked back. Next time bird makes me go crazy due to its
somewhat bonkers config syntax I'll be checking this out!

------
xmichael999
I run bird as part of an anycast service, but have used openbgp with great
success via pfsense. Simple, clean configs. It just works, which is pretty
much the best compliment you can pay for a product of the nature.

------
sogubsys
A quality product from a quality team. Thanks, OpenBSD project.

It is reliable, secure, well-tested, and BSD licensed.

------
linsomniac
Is there a TL;DR for why OpenBSD BGP vs BIRD? As someone who has only used
Quagga and Zebra for BGP, I'm curious.

~~~
corndoge
I posted this in a separate comment, but if you're still using Quagga it is
mostly dead - its fork FRR[0] is miles ahead.

[0] [https://github.com/frrouting/frr](https://github.com/frrouting/frr)

------
llarsson
Has this been hugged to death? Because I can't access it, it times out. Pretty
bad advertising if so.

~~~
Tharkun
Pretty bad advertising? It's a BGP daemon. It's not like there are all that
many BGP implementations. And it's not a commercial product, so they certainly
don't care about being advertised. OpenBGPD is pretty solid. The OpenBSD/BGPD
team doesn't put much stock in websites. And the liveness of a website doesn't
have much to do with the quality of a BGP daemon, so the advertising comment
seems a bit off base.

